# Help 4 Heroes Liphook charity site details



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

I have now set up the JustGiving charity site for the Help for Heroes day at Liphook Golf Club on the 2nd October 2018. 

I would be grateful if all those that have indicated they would like to play and are in the the 80 players below, would make their donations by the 1st April. After that date if there are spaces available I will start moving up those on the reserve list. I am hoping that Liphook will give us some more spaces, and will be seeing the secretary in the next couple of months.

The donation is Â£30, and as it is a donation and you are not receiving any benefit, it is eligible for Gift Aid assuming you are a tax payer. Please read the Gift Aid instructions when making your donation on the JustGiving site carefully. If you could include your real name and forum name on the donation it makes my job of allocating payments much easier. Please do not include words such as deposit/payment for golf day, as gift aid will get taken away. General messages of support for the charity are fine.  I have made my donation to get the ball rolling.

Payment for the golf at Liphook of Â£55.00 is made on the day, and *must not* be made to the JustGiving site. I will not be able to refund any additional payments, and you will still need to pay on the day.  Full details of the day at Liphook are in the other H4H threads, but if there are any queries regarding the day either drop me a pm, or post on the appropriate thread. Please keep this thread for specific queries regarding the JustGiving site. If you can no longer play please let me know by pm.

I will update donations on this page as and when they are made.

The link to the JustGiving site is www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2018 I will also put the link in my signature. 

Updated list of players :

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliam
5. Jobr1850
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. NWJocko
9. Stuc
10. Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. PhilTheFragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy
18. PaulW4701
19. Junior
20. SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pete42
25. Drive4Show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue
29. Badger
30. Kraxx68
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker_ Hughes
33. HomerJSimpson
34. Mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake
41. MashleyR7
42. Val
43 Swingalot
44. FairwayDodger
45. Troymcclure
46. Wookie
47. PNWokingham
48. Radbourne2010
49. Therod
50. Chiefi0.
51. Bogie Boy
52. Topoftheflop
53. Artyd
54. Midnight
55. IanM
56. Hobbit
57. MendieGK
58. JakeBarnes
59. Sawtooth
60. Jates12
61. GeneralStore
62. Sandy
63. MackamSlice
64. RW1986
65. 4Woody4
66. TimRitchie
67. Njrose51
68. SaintHacker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Scott Blaney (Battle Back)
72. Merv79
73. Old Skier
74. Swinger
75. Battle Back
76. Battle Back
77. Merv_swerve
78. Mark/Auctioneer
79. GM
80. GM


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 14, 2018)

Rich Can you put Duffers on the reserve list please, he is down to play at west hill on the Monday. 

Cheers


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich Can you put Duffers on the reserve list please, he is down to play at west hill on the Monday. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 He is on the reserve list Stu. All on the reserve list are on the 'list of players' thread which I have just updated.:thup: As soon as we get to 1st April I will allocate spaces to those on that list.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 14, 2018)

Cheers Rich


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 14, 2018)

Deposit duly paid.  Looking forward to another marvellous week down South and some great courses.  Nicely organised again to all on the H4H Team :thup:


----------



## User2021 (Feb 14, 2018)

Deposit paid earlier today

Thanks for organising, really looking forward to it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2018)

Deposit paid with pleasure. Always a great day and look forward to meeting old faces and some new forum members too


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the donations, but please donâ€™t use the words â€˜depositâ€™ or â€˜paymentâ€™ in your wording on the justgiving site. As you are not receiving any benefit it is a donation and therefore eligible for gift aid. All payments are made on the day in cash, and go 100% to Liphook Golf Club.

Sorry to be a nag but JustGiving check the wording on their sites, and have been known to take away tax relief on donations with the words deposit/payments etc.

Great to see the donations rolling in so fast. Hopefully we will have a H4H record turnout of forumers.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 17, 2018)

Â£30 donation made.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 17, 2018)

Â£30 sent


----------



## Cake (Feb 19, 2018)

Â£30 donated


----------



## Jates12 (Feb 19, 2018)

Will donate on friday when i get paid richart!


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Will donate on friday when i get paid richart!
		
Click to expand...

That is fine.:thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 19, 2018)

Mine & JakeBarnes is done


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 19, 2018)

Iâ€™m in, looking forward to it even more after missing last years. New course for me as well.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 20, 2018)

Donation made. Thanks again, Richart


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks guys for the recent donations. Well over Â£1000 raised already, and we are only a couple of thousand short of the Â£100,000 total. Is there a champagne popping icon on the forum for when we reach it ? 

This amount is due to the incredible support we have had on the forum over the last eight years. Rickg started the forum H4H day back in 2010, and I know how proud he was that he got so many forumers, and non forumers supporting the day. Whilst it is just one days golf amongst a lot of forum meets, it can be very time consuming, with planning starting almost immediately the day has finished for next years event. A forum meet itself is hard work as quite a few on here will testify, but trying to raise monies for such a deserving charity just adds to the pressures and work load.

Robin (Fish) has put a huge amount of work in over the last two years, whilst juggling his working and personal life. He told me he would be standing down at Christmas, and whilst I personally was saddened by his decision I quite understood. I know when he is back on the forum he will be thanking those that have shown support, but his decision has nothing to do with events over the last couple of weeks.

Robin was of course one of the first to show his support for this years event by making his donation to confirm his place. Anyone that thinks he would stand down lightly or that it was some sort of flounce because of recent forum events does not know the man. 

Right now that I have got that off my chest lets get back to raising loads of money.:thup: Oh and we will be after plenty of helpers this year as always, so don't go quiet on us.

Rich


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Iâ€™m in, looking forward to it even more after missing last years. New course for me as well.
		
Click to expand...

Has it took that long to get over your collapse


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Has it took that long to get over your collapse
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, yeah just come out of the dark room.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2018)

Â£30 paid Rich 

Eerily quiet without Robin


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 24, 2018)

even if i dont get to play this year my donation is paid. In memory if Rik G and all those who have passed over the bar this year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

Paid my Â£30 Leo    :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Paid my Â£30 Leo    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:angry: Now which tee is the longest walk.:mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2018)

richart said:



			:angry: Now which tee is the longest walk.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

3rd


----------



## User20205 (Mar 1, 2018)

just paid Rich


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2018)

donation paid


----------



## Junior (Mar 2, 2018)

Just paid Rich - Apologies, I forgot to add my forum name.  I think you know who I am though


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			Just paid Rich - Apologies, I forgot to add my forum name.  I think you know who I am though 

Click to expand...

Everyone knows youâ€™re Andy 7 putt :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			Just paid Rich - Apologies, I forgot to add my forum name.  I think you know who I am though 

Click to expand...

No problems Andy. No chance of forgetting you.


----------



## Junior (Mar 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Everyone knows youâ€™re Andy 7 putt :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Technically it was only a 3 putt........  :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2018)

Paid for me and dad


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

Just a reminder that I need donations of Â£30 to the justgiving charity site in my signature to be made by the end of the month. This will guarantee a place at Liphook, and payment for golf andd food of Â£55.00 will be made on the day in cash. Any problems with payment please send me a pm. If you no longer can play please let me know asap, as I need to give those on the reserve list as much notice as possible, so they can sort out accommodation.

If I don't hear from anyone on the list of 80 players by 1st April, I will assume you no longer wist to play, and will move reserves up. Sorry to be so harsh.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Richart, I'm def playing and will be paying 29th March as that's pay day. Thank you.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi Richart, I'm def playing and will be paying 29th March as that's pay day. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ash.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rich, can you post an updated list of who has paid what please? I don't have a clue what I've paid so far   :thup:


TIP.......use cut and paste     :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Rich, can you post an updated list of who has paid what please? I don't have a clue what I've paid so far   :thup:


TIP.......use cut and paste     :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Instead of Rich been your carer why don't you check your bank account to see what has left it instead


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Instead of Rich been your carer why don't you check your bank account to see what has left it instead 

Click to expand...

Are you kidding? The way I get through money MI6 would have to trawl through my account for days!


----------



## Twire (Mar 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Rich, can you post an updated list of who has paid what please? I don't have a clue what I've paid so far   :thup:


TIP.......use cut and paste     :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Here's a link for the Liphook game from the latest update from the 5th of March, Looks like you have paid your donation for that.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?94977-Help-4-Heroes-Liphook-2nd-October-2018-players


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Neil, want a job as my PA?    :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Just a reminder that I need donations of Â£30 to the justgiving charity site in my signature to be made by the end of the month. This will guarantee a place at Liphook, and payment for golf andd food of Â£55.00 will be made on the day in cash. Any problems with payment please send me a pm. If you no longer can play please let me know asap, as I need to give those on the reserve list as much notice as possible, so they can sort out accommodation.

If I don't hear from anyone on the list of 80 players by 1st April, I will assume you no longer wist to play, and will move reserves up. Sorry to be so harsh.

Click to expand...

Forgot all about this, just paid the Â£30 now :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Forgot all about this, just paid the Â£30 now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Iain.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 24, 2018)

Just sent a reminder to Hacker Hughes, he will pay Sunday 25.03.18


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Just sent a reminder to Hacker Hughes, he will pay Sunday 25.03.18
		
Click to expand...

Good man.:thup:


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Mar 26, 2018)

You will have to forgive Stu (Kraxx68). He is soft in the head and knows not of what he speaks. I paid on the 15th Feb...


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			You will have to forgive Stu (Kraxx68). He is soft in the head and knows not of what he speaks. I paid on the 15th Feb... 

Click to expand...

Yes, I have you down as paid.:thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 26, 2018)

richart said:



			Yes, I have you down as paid.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was just making sure that u werenâ€™t going to miss ur first H4H ðŸ‘


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Mar 27, 2018)

Ha ha yeah. I did say I couldn't remember to be honest. Only teasing Stu. You know me. Never miss an opportunity to take the...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			Ha ha yeah. I did say I couldn't remember to be honest. Only teasing Stu. You know me. Never miss an opportunity to take the...
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha know worries - Iâ€™m officially like me Mum & likes to keep everyone on track - Mum knows best ha ha


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2018)

Just a reminder that Â£30 donations are due by the 1st april. After that date I will move the reserves up to replace those in the '80' that haven't paid.


----------



## njrose51 (Apr 1, 2018)

Â£30 paid!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 1, 2018)

Paid mine.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 4, 2018)

I organised a charity dress down day at work with the proceeds going to H4H. I was hoping that the money raised would be paid into the forum justgiving site but unfortunately company policy dictates that a cheque is raised and paid directly to the charity. Total raised was Â£516.96


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I organised a charity dress down day at work with the proceeds going to H4H. I was hoping that the money raised would be paid into the forum justgiving site but unfortunately company policy dictates that a cheque is raised and paid directly to the charity. Total raised was Â£516.96
		
Click to expand...

Gordon. that is a shame, but it may be possible to get it attributed to our account. has the cheque already ben sent ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 9, 2018)

"charity dress down day" can this still happen? Anymore dress down in our office and we'd be in Pj's or in my case what I wear in bed, boxers!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			"charity dress down day" can this still happen? Anymore dress down in our office and we'd be in Pj's or in my case what I wear in bed, boxers!
		
Click to expand...

I don't care what you turn up to work in as long as you cough up the dough


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 4, 2018)

Have I paid for this Richard?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have I paid for this Richard?
		
Click to expand...

You have Ash.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 20, 2018)

Richart, sorry, I have paid?


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2018)

dufferman said:



			Richart, sorry, I have paid?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have paid.

There is a separate thread with list of players and payers.


----------

